# new ink/acrylic vessels



## George Watkins (Jan 24, 2016)

Hello folks here are four more vessels I have made recently, continuing to experiment from the original black and white piece that I made a few weeks ago I have tried some other colours.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow those are great.  I liked each one better than the other as I scrolled down.


----------



## evan bahr (Jan 24, 2016)

Very nice work George. I missed seeing the original black and white piece. What was your process for their creation? Evan


----------



## skiprat (Jan 24, 2016)

Cwalker935 said:


> Wow those are great.  I liked each one better than the other as I scrolled down.



That is EXACTLY what I was thinking !! :biggrin:

Superb craftsmanship as always George !!


----------



## thewishman (Jan 24, 2016)

Love them! What size are they?


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jan 24, 2016)

They are awesome! Just beautiful!


----------



## George Watkins (Jan 24, 2016)

thank you for your comments

these are between 9 and 11" tall

The technique is very simple and most people have tried it when they were very young at school. you place an excessive amount of liquid on the surface and using a drinking straw blow it around to create the pattern you want.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 24, 2016)

Amazing work.


----------



## KCW (Jan 24, 2016)

I can't decide which one I like the best, those are awesome.


----------



## JimB (Jan 24, 2016)

Those are amazing. When I saw the first one you posted I was hoping you would do more!


----------



## JimB (Jan 24, 2016)

Do you do anything with the inside of the vessel or are they just turned and finished inside?


----------



## BSea (Jan 24, 2016)

WOW!  Those are amazing.  I like the red the best.  :good:


----------



## magpens (Jan 24, 2016)

SPECTACULAR !!!


----------



## BKind2Anmls (Jan 24, 2016)

They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## George Watkins (Jan 25, 2016)

thank you

just turned and finished JimB


----------



## bluwolf (Jan 25, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful!

Mike


----------



## Woodguy95 (Jan 25, 2016)

I just love those. Did you use Alumilite white to make the vessel or you bought it and painted on top of it. I hope I would be able to make one as beautiful as yours but I'm afraid I would fail terribly.


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 25, 2016)

Those are simply spectacular. I'd have bet they were hand painted. Very unique style. Like everyone else, so hard to decide which I like best.


----------



## George Watkins (Jan 25, 2016)

thank you for your comments

Woodguy95: I make the vessels on my lathe with straight grained ash and oak, these are then used as a base to decorate on


----------



## Woodguy95 (Jan 25, 2016)

George Watkins said:


> thank you for your comments
> 
> Woodguy95: I make the vessels on my lathe with straight grained ash and oak, these are then used as a base to decorate on



Do you put some kind of epoxy finish on the inside so you can put water in it or not. Because I would really see that as an awesome drinking glass.


----------



## George Watkins (Jan 25, 2016)

no I don't and at between 9 and 11" tall you would have a big drink!


----------



## mark james (Jan 25, 2016)

George Watkins said:


> The technique is very simple and most people have tried it when they were very young at school. you place an excessive amount of liquid on the surface and using a drinking straw blow it around to create the pattern you want.



... YEA RIGHT!   Simple, we all did it, and the Easter Bunny is - Oh, never mind!

Your work is amazing!  Those vessels are beautiful!  Thank you for posting; now I don't need to go see the Monet exihibit :wink:


----------

